# Blenders Gold - Royal Cherry Cavendish (Drug store tabacoo)



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've never heard of this brand but I was out today with my gf hunting apartments and I had my pipe and needed a smoke. I didn't have any baccy with me.

Hit up Walgreens and I expected to see just a small pouch of the ole Captain but saw this brand in a 12oz sealed bag.

Taste was ok, relatively light smoke...

I just realized I had a tin of flake with me... oh well, it's not bad so I'll keep this one around till it's gone.

Anyone else try this brand?

Jake


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Never tried that one, but I just picks up 12 oz of Super Value Black Cavendish today, which is similar to yours. Came in a bag as well. It is mild and light, but its not too bad. Not spectacular, but I enjoy it. Less of a chemical taste then something like CB or other baccys in the same vein.

11 bucks is a good value though.


----------



## Corn Mouth (Jun 12, 2008)

I have one of those bags of Blender's Gold brand "Burley and Black" and for ten bucks it's not bad. Sometimes you get a craving for that aromatic goop. p


----------

